# Our Haunt(s) 2007



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought I had posted our haunt(s) from last year...guess I didn't yet, or maybe it was under a different section. At any rate, here ya go

Baird Manor
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bairdmanor07.html

Pirate Haunt
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/haunt07.html

Hallowbean
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/hallowbeanyard.html


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Goodstuff


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Enjoyed looking at all of them and will be contacting later on your Egyptian theme!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice Pics : )


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice love the music..
nice fcgs
looks mighty windy out


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Loved your haunts and your how to's. I will be using them on my new wiper motor projects. Thanks


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunts. How many tots do you get?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I just love how you have your skellies posed in your Pirate haunt. I must say I don't think I'd have that much patience. Nice job!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Love the idea of having a haunted trail type thing in your back yard. That is what I'm slowly working up too.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

You have a great set up-really cool. The fcgs are really cool, along with the other moving props. And I love the witches.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Very Nice!!


----------

